
Announcing Scala.js 0.6.12 - lihaoyi
http://www.scala-js.org/news/2016/09/01/announcing-scalajs-0.6.12/
======
sharma_pradeep
Is there any leading sponsor for Scala?

~~~
sjrd
The Scala Center [1] is the leading not-for-profit sponsor for Scala.
Lightbend [2] is the company maintaining the main compiler.

[1] [https://scala.epfl.ch/](https://scala.epfl.ch/) [2]
[https://www.lightbend.com/](https://www.lightbend.com/)

